# Grande Cache Coal Corporation (Public, TSE:GCE)



## woodsman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thinking of shorting Grande Cache Coal Corporation (Public, TSE:GCE) as have doubts whether buyer will finalize deal @ $10/sh.
Any thoughts on this.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't ever short the market.

After a few aborted takeovers in 2011 [ECA to name just 1], I sold my GCE shares on Nov. 1/2011 for a good profit.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

woodsman said:


> Thinking of shorting Grande Cache Coal Corporation (Public, TSE:GCE) as have doubts whether buyer will finalize deal @ $10/sh.
> Any thoughts on this.


funny thing man.
i do like to short , but not this one.
go figure.


----------

